# Los Angeles Halloween Fans?



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Tom, 

I am in Los Angeles too. Knott's Scary Farm is pretty amazing if you haven't been. I'm always looking for people who do haunts so I can help. What's your story? What do you do for work? Thanks for posting,

Andy


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in OC and in need of a haunt mentor. I'm pretty creative but have zero experience bringing things to life. It sucks! Hollar if anyone is down this way!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Aha...I am a makeup and special effects artist, and I am coaching some friends right now on how to plan and execute their Halloween makeups. Do send me a pm if there is something of that sort that I can help you with...


----------

